# Piano x 1 v Strings x 4



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I have no musical training and limited technical understanding and so was interested in more learned TC members' thoughts on something I muse on occasionally as I drive about having conversations with TC forums in my head. 

Namely - which is a greater achievement - Beethoven's Sonata Hammerklavier or his String Quartet no 13? I am not after an' I like this more' or which is 'better' kind of debate - rather, thoughts on what is a greater feat of composition. 

To my musically ignorant mind, as Beethoven spent his life improvising on the piano, the step from this to constructing Hammerklavier is not in the same league as putting together SQ 13 for 4 separate instruments. Albeit that Hammerklavier is indeed wonderful and no mean feat...!!

Or are they just different?


----------

